# Best One Shot Concentrates



## Bear_Vapes

Just wanted to know if one shot concentrates are worth buying or a waste of money?

I see brands like one hit wonder show up and wanting to know if they are any good?

Recommend a few


----------



## Halfdaft

The one-shots are really fantastic!

I personally love Melon Head and Sweet Lovin' by Mr Good Vape. The DIYorDIE and Enyawreklaw shots are good as well. I haven't had a chance to try the locally produced ones as of yet but I've heard plenty of good things about them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RetroBoer

The Mr.Hardwicks Rodeo is good at 13%,dont care much for the easy as pie.Lemint and fruit punch from Clyrolinx(local) is also not to bad at about 4-5%.Most are okay to vape straight out of the bottle,but can be excellent if you add some other stand alone concentrates to them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## caltone

RetroBoer said:


> The Mr.Hardwicks Rodeo is good at 13%,dont care much for the easy as pie.Lemint and fruit punch from Clyrolinx(local) is also not to bad at about 4-5%.Most are okay to vape straight out of the bottle,but can be excellent if you add some other stand alone concentrates to them.


yeah some some more to get more enjoyment


----------



## Dobie

So far:

Mr Hardwicks Easy as Pie - Whelmed(IMO).
OWH Rocketman is just like the original as long as it is steeped enough, but a bit sweet for my liking.
NCV Burst - Not bad, the peach flavour I get from it is very Tropica like
Foggs Final Decent - Mixed it yesterday, has to steep but smells great

The DIYorDIE/WW ones I have not tried, but I have mixed a few from scratch and I would 100% recommend Pistachio RY4. So great.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alex

Rodeo Hardshots - Mr Hardwicks

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## KarlDP

Kings Custard and Quick (strawberry milk) one shots from DIYorDIE is seriously legit if you enjoy desert vapes. Made both and its worth every cent. Check em out. You wont be disappointed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Rodeo Hardshots.By Mr Hardwicks is aif you like tobacco.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Carnival

For Rodeo, do you guys feel it’s good after steeping for the recommended amount of time or do you steep it a bit longer?

It’s the one commercial juice I don’t want to give up now that I DIY juice, so I’m thinking of getting the hardshot version.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Anyone tried NCV choc milk Selfmade one shot yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Recommended to me by @MrGSmokeFree i mixed Hardwick rodeo in nix salts and I just love it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Recommended to me by @MrGSmokeFree i mixed Hardwick rodeo in nix salts and I just love it.


I really wanted to try it but it says it’s got a nut note to it and being allergic to nuts in all forms and with it being naturally extracted I just avoid it unfortunately. 

Sucks to be me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Mango sticky rice by Mr Harwicks has become a firm favorite of mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Carnival said:


> For Rodeo, do you guys feel it’s good after steeping for the recommended amount of time or do you steep it a bit longer?
> 
> It’s the one commercial juice I don’t want to give up now that I DIY juice, so I’m thinking of getting the hardshot version.


@Carnival ,I like it steeped a bit longer, gets better imho after about 4 to 6 weeks. Get the one shot, it’s a great way to have a great juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Paul33 said:


> Anyone tried NCV choc milk Selfmade one shot yet?



Is good ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vilaishima

DiyOrDie Watermalone is so-so and gets harsh very quickly. It is still pretty vapable though. Sang Pètillant is just plain nasty - tastes like biting into a perfumed soap bar.

Flavour World Mango Freeze is pretty damn good but kills your wicks in record time.

The Coffee Mill stuff I decided I won't buy again but their Jungle Red is not bad if you like grapefruit. I have tried Sour Fruities, Swedish Berries, Jungle Red and Glazed Popcorn.

Red Pill EZ Shot supposedly tastes just like Red Pill but unfortunately I don't seems to like the flavour profile.

CRFT REUP Purple Delight is a nice candy grape flavour. I like it alot. The Green Delight is a green hard candy. Kinda like this this too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Paul33

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Is good ..


Must try


----------



## Paul33

Sticky litchi was very good as well. Very different. 

Red Pill is a winner for me. I love the profile and it works wonders in the bb. 

Mate of mine swears by Ripple Selfmade by NCV. He can’t get enough of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

There is also this thread here - Similar to this one. https://www.ecigssa.co.za/local-one-shot-creators.t56650/page-1


----------



## Ruwaid

Vilaishima said:


> DiyOrDie Watermalone is so-so and gets harsh very quickly. It is still pretty vapable though. Sang Pètillant is just plain nasty - tastes like biting into a perfumed soap bar.
> 
> Flavour World Mango Freeze is pretty damn good but kills your wicks in record time.
> 
> The Coffee Mill stuff I decided I won't buy again but their Jungle Red is not bad if you like grapefruit. I have tried Sour Fruities, Swedish Berries, Jungle Red and Glazed Popcorn.
> 
> Red Pill EZ Shot supposedly tastes just like Red Pill but unfortunately I don't seems to like the flavour profile.
> 
> CRFT REUP Purple Delight is a nice candy grape flavour. I like it alot. The Green Delight is a green hard candy. Kinda like this this too.


I have to agree according to MY experience as well with the Red Pill one shot...does not taste like the commercial original to ME. Funny enough as well, day one of opening the one shot bottle, smelt and smelled just like the real deal....day 2 the smell changed completely. Day 3 mixed at the recommended 22% and was disappointed!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Cornelius

Ruwaid said:


> I have to agree according to MY experience as well with the Red Pill one shot...does not taste like the commercial original to ME. Funny enough as well, day one of opening the one shot bottle, smelt and smelled just like the real deal....day 2 the smell changed completely. Day 3 mixed at the recommended 22% and was disappointed!


To me it is exactly the same, I have mixed around 6 x 270ml so far and it is on point every time.
I have found that some people buy Red pill from a vape store and it might have stood for a while, I prefer it fresh and clear

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Cornelius said:


> To me it is exactly the same, I have mixed around 6 x 270ml so far and it is on point every time.
> I have found that some people buy Red pill from a vape store and it might have stood for a while, I prefer it fresh and clear


Nope bought mine directly from Vapor Mountain. But its the reason I highlighted they were MY experiences with Red Pill one shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

All Day Vapes for me has by far the best one shot range. Have been using them exclusively for years

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes

I would say the Malaysian concentrates like chill pill top the list.
Most of the big names are quite disappointing.
Even tobacco bastard and ncv didn't hit the spot for me.
Red pill tastes like menthol just that, no litchi.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid

@Bear_Vapes exactly my experience with Red Pill one shot. Overload of menthol, no litchi. Would make a nice juice for the flu tho lol.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Vilaishima

Bear_Vapes said:


> I would say the Malaysian concentrates like chill pill top the list.
> Most of the big names are quite disappointing.
> Even tobacco bastard and ncv didn't hit the spot for me.
> Red pill tastes like menthol just that, no litchi.


I agree, zero litchi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Paul33 said:


> Sticky litchi was very good as well. Very different.
> 
> Red Pill is a winner for me. I love the profile and it works wonders in the bb.
> 
> Mate of mine swears by Ripple Selfmade by NCV. He can’t get enough of it.


@Paul33 any way of describing that sticky litchi profile bud? searching for litchi profiles. After tasting Steam Masters Exclamation (!) I was sold on that type of fruity vape. Truest form of litchi to me. Sadly no one shot for that tho.


----------



## Alex

I vape on 26w, with Red-Pill I most definitely get the litchi.

Mixed five days ago.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Ruwaid said:


> @Paul33 any way of describing that sticky litchi profile bud? searching for litchi profiles. After tasting Steam Masters Exclamation (!) I was sold on that type of fruity vape. Truest form of litchi to me. Sadly no one shot for that tho.


Um 

Thanks for putting me on the spot 

It’s an “odd”taste sensation that I can tell you but it’s bladdy tasty. 

It’s almost like a cooked litchi (sounds gross but can’t think of a better explanation) along with the rice base from the mango sticky rice. 

If you tried the mango sticky rice and liked that and you like litchi then I can guarantee you’ll like the sticky litchi hardshot. 

Not sure if that helps at all.


----------



## Paul33

Ruwaid said:


> @Paul33 any way of describing that sticky litchi profile bud? searching for litchi profiles. After tasting Steam Masters Exclamation (!) I was sold on that type of fruity vape. Truest form of litchi to me. Sadly no one shot for that tho.


It’s definitely not a fruity type vape like the exclamation ! version of fruit. 

That’s more of a straight fruit with menthol whereas the sticky litchi is more savory based.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

SmokeyJoe said:


> All Day Vapes for me has by far the best one shot range. Have been using them exclusively for years


Which ones would you recommend @SmokeyJoe?


----------



## Rude Rudi

Paul33 said:


> Which ones would you recommend @SmokeyJoe?



My favourites:
Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta
Chilled Pomberry Cococream 
Blush
ADV RY4

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Rude Rudi said:


> My favourites:
> Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta
> Chilled Pomberry Cococream
> Blush
> ADV RY4


I’m a sucker for an Ry4 so that’s gonna be tried I reckon. 

And can’t go wrong with a good yoghurt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

My Red Pill hardshot bottel must have had a leak in it. After 2 weeks its finished.

Although I did mix "samples" for 3 other guys as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## Cornelius

Adephi said:


> My Red Pill hardshot bottel must have had a leak in it. After 2 weeks its finished.
> 
> Although I did mix "samples" for 3 other guys as well.


I can totally relate, With this hardshot I act like I am Uncle @Rob Fisher . Red pill on tap. lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

I personally think menthol fruits like red pill should only be vaped on low watts, big ohms. If I vape it on the wasp or recurve, Its just not that good and the menthol is a bit much


----------



## Paul33

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I personally think menthol fruits like red pill should only be vaped on low watts, big ohms. If I vape it on the wasp or recurve, Its just not that good and the menthol is a bit much


I hear you. 

I cannot stand red Pill in my drippers. At all!!!

Love it on lower watts


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Paul33 said:


> Which ones would you recommend @SmokeyJoe?


Forest Berry Panacota or the Choc Mint Shake

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

So anyone tried Molinberry one shots?
See bossvape has them at R150 for 30ml. That will give you more than 300-400ml juice(6-9%)
The question is, are they good?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So anyone tried Molinberry one shots?
> See bossvape has them at R150 for 30ml. That will give you more than 300-400ml juice(6-9%)
> The question is, are they good?


Seems to be up to you to let us know

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DizZyRaScaL

Anyone care to update this thread with what you have tried in the interim?


----------



## M.Adhir

DizZyRaScaL said:


> Anyone care to update this thread with what you have tried in the interim?



Busy trying:
- Nasty Cushman one shot
- Hardwicks Rodeo 
- Mr Good Vape Sweet Lovin 
- Big Mouth Strike 

Im not so much for the SnV and prefer to let everything steep for at least a week, but off the bat with the first shake after mixing yesterday, finger taste is decent. Only time will tell i guess.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Red pill still great.
Molinberry Coolblood is a sweet orange, grapefruit. Very nice, but dont think everyone will enjoy it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Mr Hardwick's Mango Sticky Rice is a nice mango-cream type juice thats different to the usual fruity mangoes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So anyone tried Molinberry one shots?
> See bossvape has them at R150 for 30ml. That will give you more than 300-400ml juice(6-9%)
> The question is, are they good?


I tried this one, but I got on made by BossVape themselves. I mixed by weight and the liquid was less than the 10ml bottle should have held.
Steeped 2 weeks and I get some coconut, but no chocolate and even though it is a 70/30 juice, get quite a raspy harshness from it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90

I Tried quiet a few of the one shot molinberry concentrates and most are rather weak even at 9% 
Upped to 12% and some to 15% and they just got harsh or soapy tasting. 
Only one i can recommend is the peach tea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima

Jono90 said:


> I Tried quiet a few of the one shot molinberry concentrates and most are rather weak even at 9%
> Upped to 12% and some to 15% and they just got harsh or soapy tasting.
> Only one i can recommend is the peach tea.


I have their Green Banana and Coconut milk which is really good. I do get tired of the taste really quick but for some variation it is great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZyRaScaL

M.Adhir said:


> Busy trying:
> - Nasty Cushman one shot
> - Hardwicks Rodeo
> - Mr Good Vape Sweet Lovin
> - Big Mouth Strike



Keen to hear your take on them


----------



## Paul33

DizZyRaScaL said:


> Keen to hear your take on them


Nasty Cushman is very good. I hammered through my 120ml before the steep time was up

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir

DizZyRaScaL said:


> Keen to hear your take on them


Cushman was great- let it steep for a week minimum. Was even better a few days after that.

havent tried the others yet- they are still steeping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DizZyRaScaL

M.Adhir said:


> Cushman was great- let it steep for a week minimum. Was even better a few days after that.
> 
> havent tried the others yet- they are still steeping.


That time of the month guys... Inventory needs some updating. @M.Adhir have you gotten around to vaping your stash?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

DizZyRaScaL said:


> That time of the month guys... Inventory needs some updating. @M.Adhir have you gotten around to vaping your stash?


I've been out if it with flu, so have been pretty much vaping a black cherry licorice menthol non stop, cant taste anything else for the past few weeks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## X-Calibre786

M.Adhir said:


> I've been out if it with flu, so have been pretty much vaping a black cherry licorice menthol non stop, cant taste anything else for the past few weeks.


This sounds interesting. Recipe? Or name of the one shot?


----------



## DizZyRaScaL

M.Adhir said:


> I've been out if it with flu, so have been pretty much vaping a black cherry licorice menthol non stop, cant taste anything else for the past few weeks.


That sounds rough!
It would be a good idea to give the doc a visit. More than 1.5 weeks with a "flu" is a cause for concern I'd reckon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

